
US politicians told: beware geeks bearing gifts - jacquesm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2009/aug/28/fbi-laptop-investigation
======
chaosmachine
Seems like the logical extension of another cute trick: Dropping a trojan'd
USB key in the office parking lot and waiting for a curious employee to find
it.

